# Trim Tag Info



## 91Red&White (Oct 11, 2015)

On this 66 GTO trim tag, (pic attached) what is the 8118 in the paint code? And also the GD B1337? Thanks


----------



## shoeman68 (Jun 7, 2015)

I believe the number after BAL is the production number, 8,118 produced at Baltimore plant. 
The other letters and numbers should be the transmission number
The punched hole in the lower left means it has a shoulder harness, a factory installed provision.


----------



## 91Red&White (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks shoeman. So what is the body color? Is this a matching numbers car?


----------



## shoeman68 (Jun 7, 2015)

Appears to be a matching numbers 389 for barrel. Black interior. The information I gave before on BAL 8118 has me stumped. 

The Vin number shows that it is a V-8 car and the 39,561 produced in Baltimore

The engine code is YS designating a 389


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

267 on the very top is the job number assigned for the day of production. this number will be noted on the original buildsheet.

BAL 8118 is the 8118th Pontiac A body 2door hardtop BODY built out of the Baltimore plant for the '66 model. Post Coupes and converts had their own numbers in this spot.

The letters GD B in the bottom line are internal and can't be explained. Baltimore plant had to do things in their own odd way 

If this GTO had been built out of Pontiac, Kansas City, or Framingham plant, the body accessory codes would be in place, and would be easy to decode the factory installed options which required body modifications at fisher body plant.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

It is also possible that the car was ordered by a customer or dealer with a non-production color. The paint codes were left off on these cars. You can verify with the PHS documents for your car and verify the color. If it was a custom ordered color, the paint color will be listed/shown as "Special" as several members have run into this trying to verify their car's original non-production color. Unfortunately that does not help verify the color, but it does verify that your car's color was not a production color. I had a '67 GTO convert that had no paint code and was painted Iris Mist, a 1965 color that was not available in 1967.


----------

